# What does DBH stand for ???



## rahtreelimbs (May 9, 2002)

I see the letters DBH used alot in these threads, what does it stand for?


----------



## treeclimber165 (May 9, 2002)

Diameter at Breast Height. It's an accepted term for referencing measurement of trees. 
The reason they use breast height instead of ground level is to not include root flare, which can vary greatly on similar size trees.


----------



## Nickrosis (May 9, 2002)

I was surprised to see this thread as I'm wearing a shirt that says "DBH" at the appropriate height! At Dr. Miller's retirement party, he joked that he would need a hat that read DBH across it in order to have it at 4.5 feet. JPS - would you need a belt buckle with "DBH" on it?

There are certain guidelines to follow when measuring a tree. You can read about them here: http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/forestry/uf/champion/measure.htm

This page focuses on calculating the number of points for champion trees in Wisconsin. Speaking of them, take a look at the national register of big trees at: http://www.americanforests.org/resources/bigtrees/

Nickrosis


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 10, 2002)

54 inches is around my sternum, so that's not even my outseam


----------



## YUKON 659 (May 10, 2002)

Hey Rich, thanks for asking the question....I've been wondering the same thing. I thought I was the only one who didn't know what it meant....so I didn't start a thread. Guess if I wanted to know........I should have asked!!!!

Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 11, 2002)

The only dumb question....

Don't mean we wont rib yah on a few


----------



## DDM (May 12, 2002)

Hmmmmm, I thought it meant Diameter 
at Ball Height. :Eye: :Eye:


----------



## ArborView (May 12, 2002)

You mean it's not Drug Baked Hippies???


----------



## Dave (May 12, 2002)

DBH is (are?) my initials, one of those T-shirts would be handy so my wife wouldn't have to keep pinning notes to my lapel. (If found.......)


----------



## treeclimber165 (May 12, 2002)

ROFLMAO!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 23, 2012)

...


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 23, 2012)

Well how bout that, you can" like" a 10 year old thread? It's like back to the future or sumptin


----------



## himiler (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm just glad this got cleared up. 
I thought it had to do with hugging my short wife! 
Or maybe when I was a kid having to hug my Aunt Bessy . . . that was one big lady!


----------



## Panama (Feb 24, 2012)

Darn big hooters?


----------



## ronnyb (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't bang (crack) Hoes?


----------



## arborjockey (Feb 27, 2012)

Darn Buggers HUGE


----------



## squad143 (Feb 28, 2012)

In one of the areas I work.............






Damn Big Hemlock


----------

